# MMSLP--'rewarding good behavior'



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had a few posts up here previously-- basically I have a mostly sexless marriage. 

We have had talks and are going to MC next week, I think we both know the marriage is stale and want to make it better. 

We had sex for the first time in months last night and granted it was my b-day, she initiated and I want to encourage this. (Also, for what its worth, she gave me a sexually suggestive b-day card and wrote 'we will get the *spark* back'). 

What is the proper response on my part now-- the one that will encourage similar behavior. Just a text saying, i like how you....?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Mo42 said:


> I have had a few posts up here previously-- basically I have a mostly sexless marriage.
> 
> We have had talks and are going to MC next week, I think we both know the marriage is stale and want to make it better.
> 
> ...


"Here is a diamond ring I picked up from the store...just a little something to say thank you"

That should work.

Or you could tell her that you had a great time and you really appreciated it and then do something special for her that would be her equivalent of getting laid. Depending on her love language, this could be doing the dishes/laundry/cleaning the house [acts of service], getting her a card and flowers [gifts], sitting down with a glass of wine and talking [quality time], giving her a back rub [physical touch], or letting her know how much you appreciated it and how lucky you are and maybe a poem or something [words of affirmation].


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mo42 said:


> I have had a few posts up here previously-- basically I have a mostly sexless marriage.
> 
> We have had talks and are going to MC next week, I think we both know the marriage is stale and want to make it better.
> 
> ...



Reward her with a nice full body sensual massage ,candlelight , scented oils , soft relaxing music, the full works.
But first you must learn the basics of how to do it.

Before you're finished, she would demand that you have sex with her ,
Again. 
And after you are finished " cleaned up" and finally go to bed, she will wake you in the morning for sex,
Again.
That would more than set the spark, it would cause a raging inferno.

The key here is to take the lead and always keep her on the edge , expecting, and she would be the one rewarding you with more sex.

Almost every woman responds positively to sensual touch from their partners, especially when it escalates from zero. 
Always touch / caress her when she's not expecting it ,[ especially in non sexual areas ] and subtly escalate throughout the day , and you will not have a problem during the night.

Here's a website that might help.

Give Her A Sensual Massage - AskMen

And hwere's another good one.

The Art Of Erotic Massage; Make Her Beg You For Sex


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Which begs the question, how does she respond to non-sexual touch?


----------

